# What does "Off-Lease" mean?



## Mez

I'm thinking of buying a Dell GX280 "Off Lease" Computer for $99.99 on TG. (for the Hard drive, and operating system [Win. XP Pro]). So just wondering what it means before I was going to buy it.


----------



## Darkserge

"1. What is an Off-Lease Computer?
The best way to describe an Off-Lease Computer is to use the analogy of an automobile. A buyer purchases a new car, via lease, for a period of time-usually 1-3 years. At lease end, having a lot of use life remaining, the vehicle is turned in, tested, cleaned and resold as a certified pre-owned vehicle. Similarly, a major US corporation purchases a new computer, via lease, for a period of time-usually 1-5 years. At lease end, having a lot of use life remaining, the computer is turned in, tested, cleaned and resold as a Certified, Pre-Owned Computer."


----------



## GSAV55

lol, that was really easy to understand, good job


----------



## Geoff

^ Darkserge, you sound like PC_Eye, lol.

To say it briefly, an off-lease computer is a computer that was previously leased to a business/school and was returned/traded back to the manufacturer since the lease is over.


----------



## mep916

[-0MEGA-];1149748 said:
			
		

> ^ Darkserge, you sound like PC_Eye, lol.



Needs moar run-on sentences and as seen theres.


----------



## Mez

[-0MEGA-];1149748 said:
			
		

> ^ Darkserge, you sound like PC_Eye, lol.
> 
> To say it briefly, an off-lease computer is a computer that was previously leased to a business/school and was returned/traded back to the manufacturer since the lease is over.




Ah ok thanks


----------

